# Help me identify my dog :)



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey y’all ! I adopted a puppy from Texas during the pandemic when people started dumping their dogs and shelters were overwhelmed. I don’t care what he is, I absolutely adore him regardless and he is the perfect pup. This is strictly for curiosity purposes. What do you guys think?? I was told mom was a gsd and dad was a different kind of gsd. They surrendered the mom dad and 4 puppies ( assuming backyard breeding ) 3 other siblings had the tan and black coloring he was the only one that was mostly black. When he was 12 weeks he did not look anything shepherd. Then as he started to grow he went through the whole ear phase comb over straight up overlapping back to floppy and then they settled in an upright position. The photos are from puppy to now. When he was 10 months he looked very much similar to bicolor shepherd he was proportional. He just turned 1!!! Woo lol idk if this is an awkward stage or what but he became very tall his body grew a lot but his head looks small and lacks that German Shepherd chest you typically see ( not sure what age that fills in ) I’m thinking maybe he is part gsd part Malinois? Or something along those breeds? He is bigger than my female gsd. He loves to dunk his whole head under water and when he runs he is soooo fast jumps extremely high ( freaks me out ). He has been on a raw diet since 12 weeks old ( not sure if this matters but I also read that they grow slower on raw fed diets) his butt is also very high which I read can be due to premature neutering ( unfortunately he was fixed at a very young age before I adopted him ) or he may just be a lil bit of everything mutt  
Thank ya!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He looks like high content gsd.Those back legs remind me of greyhound, Irish wolfhound.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice find! The tall legs could be the result of puppy neutering if he was neutered as one.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Agree that he's mixed. A very large breed, Dane, etc... because of rear legs. Only way to know for sure is to do an Embark DNA for breeds.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

A mix for sure. Hind legs are tall! I say a little Dane is in there. 

He's beautiful BTW. 😍


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> He looks like high content gsd.Those back legs remind me of greyhound, Irish wolfhound.


Thank you! I deff agree about the back legs and it could explain why everyone always tell me how fast he is at the dog park lol!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Only way to know for sure is a DNA test. We were glad to went for one for Duke because we were concerned he might be a wolf hybrid. . The results may surprise you, they did us. Our big boy is 82% German Shepherd, 3% Samoyed (?) and the rest is a bunch of other breeds, including Chinook, collie and Portuguese water dog. I suggest you get the DNA test. Either way he's a beautiful dog. In the center photo in the top row he has a Dobie look.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Nice find! The tall legs could be the result of puppy neutering if he was neutered as one.


Thank you! He was neutered at a very inappropriate age in my opinion ( approx 10-11 weeks old) adopted at 12. Knowing this info I worked with an integrative veterinarian to come up with a plan for optimal not maximum growth and adding glandular therapy etc. it worked great until he turned 1 and them tall legs just happened lol. Hopefully they remain healthy that’s all I really care about. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

mnm said:


> Agree that he's mixed. A very large breed, Dane, etc... because of rear legs. Only way to know for sure is to do an Embark DNA for breeds.


Could be! I didn’t care to get a dna test because to me it didn’t really matter but he just keeps on growing and changing and I’m getting more and more curious. I’ll deff share the results when I get to it. Thanks!


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

poconoman said:


> A mix for sure. Hind legs are tall! I say a little Dane is in there.
> 
> He's beautiful BTW. 😍


Thank you!!! Could deff have some Dane in there with them tall legs 🤣


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> Only way to know for sure is a DNA test. We were glad to went for one for Duke because we were concerned he might be a wolf hybrid. . The results may surprise you, they did us. Our big boy is 82% German Shepherd, 3% Samoyed (?) and the rest is a bunch of other breeds, including Chinook, collie and Portuguese water dog. I suggest you get the DNA test. Either way he's a beautiful dog. In the center photo in the top row he has a Dobie look.


I can see why you thought Duke could be a wolf mix because he looks like one! Gorgeous! Which DNA test did you end up going with? I’m getting mixed reviews about them and how accurate they are. I also thought my boy could have some Doberman in him as well!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Irynaaaaa said:


> Could be! I didn’t care to get a dna test because to me it didn’t really matter but he just keeps on growing and changing and I’m getting more and more curious. I’ll deff share the results when I get to it. Thanks!


I love the Embark. I loved, not only the breed results, but the health results. They continue to send updates on my two dogs, as more health issues become available. They also point out if the health testing is specific to the breed/breeds in your dog.

My hound mix was a mystery. Everyone who saw him guessed the same breeds that I did - beagle, JRT, and maybe some Brittany. I was shocked - beagle, Pomeranian, Pekingese and Chow. When I posted my GSD puppy here, the consensus was that she was purebred. She is high content GSD, with a bit of coonhound and rottweiler. It is fun to know. Plus, I am thrilled to know she is not a carrier for DM.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I love the Embark. I loved, not only the breed results, but the health results. They continue to send updates on my two dogs, as more health issues become available. They also point out if the health testing is specific to the breed/breeds in your dog.
> 
> My hound mix was a mystery. Everyone who saw him guessed the same breeds that I did - beagle, JRT, and maybe some Brittany. I was shocked - beagle, Pomeranian, Pekingese and Chow. When I posted my GSD puppy here, the consensus was that she was purebred. She is high content GSD, with a bit of coonhound and rottweiler. It is fun to know. Plus, I am thrilled to know she is not a carrier for DM.


How do you know that the DNA test is correct? Has anyone submitted a purebred sample or from a horse even as a test?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I love the Embark. I loved, not only the breed results, but the health results. They continue to send updates on my two dogs, as more health issues become available. They also point out if the health testing is specific to the breed/breeds in your dog.
> 
> My hound mix was a mystery. Everyone who saw him guessed the same breeds that I did - beagle, JRT, and maybe some Brittany. I was shocked - beagle, Pomeranian, Pekingese and Chow. When I posted my GSD puppy here, the consensus was that she was purebred. She is high content GSD, with a bit of coonhound and rottweiler. It is fun to know. Plus, I am thrilled to know she is not a carrier for DM.


I like this company too. I found the physical charactistics very interesting. Not crazy that I had to pay for a breed test to get the health and characteristics tests on a pedigreed dog but I love that OFA will accept the health test results for their database from them and that they are associated iwth Cornell. Also cool when dogs with some of hte same dogs pop up in the "related" category so i can compare results.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Embark for the breed. We did not care about the health,it is what it is. There are specific things GS's are prone to and we know to watch for them but every once in awhile nature throws you a curve ball. Lucky (at 12 yo) one morning had vertigo. We rushed him to the emergency vet where he continued to decline so we took into consideration his age, a large tumor and an enlarged spleen (nothing showed on x-ray a month earlier) and let him go. The vet believed it was probably a stroke, but nothing could have indicated that in a DNA profile. When we submitted Duke's DNA to Embark, we did not include either a picture or a description of him figuring he should come back a GS and he did so I would say they were pretty accurate. Our dogs are all from shelters so we do not expect them to be fancy purebreds, just great dogs. I hope yours turns out to be the same, he's certainly a great looking one. What's his name?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Another vote for Embark. It’s very accurate.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like a bi-color to me (GSD). Mine filled in at, get this, about 4 yo.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> How do you know that the DNA test is correct? Has anyone submitted a purebred sample or from a horse even as a test?


Yes, I was submitting a test for a dog we got from shelter and they had a deal on a 2nd test. So I sent in a sample from my pure breed GSD, she came back pure, expected to be 65 pounds, she is 57 pounds at 14 months. Health test was negative for DM markers which was expected as both parents were DM clear.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> How do you know that the DNA test is correct? Has anyone submitted a purebred sample or from a horse even as a test?


I am confident in the test. They don't see the dog, so aren't going by appearance. My husband completed our information. He listed Shelby as male. We were contacted and asked politely if there were signs that the dog was male, or if a mistake had been made. Shelby is female. DUH! Likewise, the health testing.... my hound inherited two copies of a gene for some spinal disease. (I'd have to look it up.) He was acting painful one day. I took him and my Embark results to the vet. He said, "Yes! That is exactly what I am seeing." So yeah, I believe. No complaints from me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I am confident in the test. They don't see the dog, so aren't going by appearance. My husband completed our information. He listed Shelby as male. We were contacted and asked politely if there were signs that the dog was male, or if a mistake had been made. Shelby is female. DUH! Likewise, the health testing.... my hound inherited two copies of a gene for some spinal disease. (I'd have to look it up.) He was acting painful one day. I took him and my Embark results to the vet. He said, "Yes! That is exactly what I am seeing." So yeah, I believe. No complaints from me.


If the pet insurances would start requiring these tests, it could mean that we would start with latent pre-existing conditions without owners being aware of these.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> If the pet insurances would start requiring these tests, it could mean that we would start with latent pre-existing conditions without owners being aware of these.


I don't think that is very likely. Besides, genetics - carrier, or at risk doesn't mean the dog will ever develop an issue. How can it be a pre-existing condition, if the dog doesn't actually have it? The dog 'might' get it? The dog might get anything, genetics or not. Embark doesn't test for every health issue out there. Plus, many health issues, that Embark tests for, are breed specific and irrelevant, if you don't happen to have that breed. I would think, if insurance was going to demand testing, they would require testing on health issues (in our case) specific to the GSD. Embark would not be the best choice for them. My shepherd mix is not a carrier and is not at risk for DM. That information alone made the test very valuable to me.

You really don't like the testing do you? It has come a very long way. To each his own.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks to me to be full gsd. The standing photo is not the greatest pic with legs standing in. Could be from early neutering with long legs as a known result of early neutering as it can effect growth- it looks like pelvic bone is set high. 

@wolfydog I did do a horse ancestry testing at Texas A&M university. They give you the results of the markers to the highest probability of 3 breeds. The 3 likely breeds that make up the ancestry. Although not specifically in order if a horse is not registered. The breed with the closest match come from a specific group of similar matched breeds. So it can be another horse breed in that group. I think there Data base system only has 50 breeds. The more breeds involved in a cross less of a accurate result. The website states the test is good but they do not know how accurate the test truly is. It was fun but not a major discovery. They were quick to answer any questions I had.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I don't think that is very likely. Besides, genetics - carrier, or at risk doesn't mean the dog will ever develop an issue. How can it be a pre-existing condition, if the dog doesn't actually have it? The dog 'might' get it? The dog might get anything, genetics or not. Embark doesn't test for every health issue out there. Plus, many health issues, that Embark tests for, are breed specific and irrelevant, if you don't happen to have that breed. I would think, if insurance was going to demand testing, they would require testing on health issues (in our case) specific to the GSD. Embark would not be the best choice for them. My shepherd mix is not a carrier and is not at risk for DM. That information alone made the test very valuable to me.
> 
> You really don't like the testing do you? It has come a very long way. To each his own.


I was thinking out loud about future possible scenarios.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> Embark for the breed. We did not care about the health,it is what it is. There are specific things GS's are prone to and we know to watch for them but every once in awhile nature throws you a curve ball. Lucky (at 12 yo) one morning had vertigo. We rushed him to the emergency vet where he continued to decline so we took into consideration his age, a large tumor and an enlarged spleen (nothing showed on x-ray a month earlier) and let him go. The vet believed it was probably a stroke, but nothing could have indicated that in a DNA profile. When we submitted Duke's DNA to Embark, we did not include either a picture or a description of him figuring he should come back a GS and he did so I would say they were pretty accurate. Our dogs are all from shelters so we do not expect them to be fancy purebreds, just great dogs. I hope yours turns out to be the same, he's certainly a great looking one. What's his name?





Stevenzachsmom said:


> I love the Embark. I loved, not only the breed results, but the health results. They continue to send updates on my two dogs, as more health issues become available. They also point out if the health testing is specific to the breed/breeds in your dog.
> 
> My hound mix was a mystery. Everyone who saw him guessed the same breeds that I did - beagle, JRT, and maybe some Brittany. I was shocked - beagle, Pomeranian, Pekingese and Chow. When I posted my GSD puppy here, the consensus was that she was purebred. She is high content GSD, with a bit of coonhound and rottweiler. It is fun to know. Plus, I am thrilled to know she is not a carrier for DM.


I


Stevenzachsmom said:


> I love the Embark. I loved, not only the breed results, but the health results. They continue to send updates on my two dogs, as more health issues become available. They also point out if the health testing is specific to the breed/breeds in your dog.
> 
> My hound mix was a mystery. Everyone who saw him guessed the same breeds that I did - beagle, JRT, and maybe some Brittany. I was shocked - beagle, Pomeranian, Pekingese and Chow. When I posted my GSD puppy here, the consensus was that she was purebred. She is high content GSD, with a bit of coonhound and rottweiler. It is fun to know. Plus, I am thrilled to know she is not a carrier for DM.


Thats really awesome to find out not just the breed but the potential health issue to look out for. Glad your pup is not a carrier. DM is a scary thing for sure


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> I like this company too. I found the physical charactistics very interesting. Not crazy that I had to pay for a breed test to get the health and characteristics tests on a pedigreed dog but I love that OFA will accept the health test results for their database from them and that they are associated iwth Cornell. Also cool when dogs with some of hte same dogs pop up in the "related" category so i can compare results.


oh I love the related dog idea. It would be awesome to see Zions relatives and connect.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

@Jenny720 

Thank you! He did look pure sable/ bicolor GSD up until 12 months and he just turned 13 mo on the 4th and completely changed. the back legs could totally be from early neutering  his body just grew rapidly but his head remains smaller. His fluffy coat disappeared around his neck and he sort of has a single coat not a double coat. I wonder if I brushed it out during summer months and it may come back as we approach winter or that was just some puppy coat stuff and he is a single coat dog.... not complaining because we all know the double coat shedding is a beast my girls coat is like sooo thick and dense and his is smooth. I'll try and get some better photos and post on here! I found his 2 siblings but only was able to get their puppy photos 

also great info about testing. I did read their fine print as well and I would be annoyed if I got results something like 70% German shepherd (yes that's very clear) 10% something else and then 20% super mutt. I can give these results for people for half the cost.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> Embark for the breed. We did not care about the health,it is what it is. There are specific things GS's are prone to and we know to watch for them but every once in awhile nature throws you a curve ball. Lucky (at 12 yo) one morning had vertigo. We rushed him to the emergency vet where he continued to decline so we took into consideration his age, a large tumor and an enlarged spleen (nothing showed on x-ray a month earlier) and let him go. The vet believed it was probably a stroke, but nothing could have indicated that in a DNA profile. When we submitted Duke's DNA to Embark, we did not include either a picture or a description of him figuring he should come back a GS and he did so I would say they were pretty accurate. Our dogs are all from shelters so we do not expect them to be fancy purebreds, just great dogs. I hope yours turns out to be the same, he's certainly a great looking one. What's his name?


I agree the health is what it is. I guess maybe if you know the dog is a carrier for something it would be a good indicator for an early diagnosis but otherwise there's nothing that can be done for certain conditions. sorry to hear about lucky. My German shepherd girl just had an accidental finding of enlarged spleen.. The vet is not worried as it looks to be fine contour not any obvious tumors growing. He explained that some breeds just have a larger size spleen and of course usually German shepherds . Ive had all kinds of health issues with her mostly orthopedic and not sure where to draw a fine line of not exploring further into the finding. Blood work revealed no anemia or any abnormalities. It's like every new diagnostic reveals something else that I could go on and explore and I have been and not certain when to just stop and just take it one day at a time. She gets routine blood work every 6months (I don't do prescription flea and tick I use natural alternatives as my dog Willow was running into walls after bravecto and drooling for 2 days so since I get them tested every 6 months I just pay a lil extra and get their routine blood work and see how they are doing ) 

Both of my dogs are also from shelters and I completely agree I don't expect them to be purebred anything and I really don't care as well I just love bigger breeds such amazing snuggles plus my girl is so protective I don't worry about anything when I strap their leashes onto my running belt at night. and having Willow be a German I needed something to keep up with her and be able to put her in her place as she's a very Alpha female. My boys name is Zion named after Zion national park. Probably one of the most incredible places Willow and I explored few years back.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Another vote for Embark. It’s very accurate.


Thank you!!


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

middleofnowhere said:


> Looks like a bi-color to me (GSD). Mine filled in at, get this, about 4 yo.


Oh man!! 4? wow thanks for your reply. If you have any pictures please do share! I raised a pure GSD puppy second pick from a very top line litter and he is HUGE. When he was growing up I often got your puppy is sooo small etc. and I think it was about 2 years old ( when I had him fixed) is when he developed that massive shepherd chest.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Here are Zions siblings. Im not able to get in touch with them for more photos


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

and here's a video of the pups together. Zion is Baxter darker colored one that's just chilling and maybe giving a paw.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

this is Zion 60lbs was cute but more like 85 at 13 mo


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

middleofnowhere said:


> Looks like a bi-color to me (GSD). Mine filled in at, get this, about 4 yo.


It is very normal, depending on the type of lines to take from 3-4 years to fil out.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The puppies sure look purebred. That one tan nose sure looks interesting.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> I was thinking out loud about future possible scenarios.


I hear ya. Nothing surprises me anymore. LOL!


----------



## Kristinplus5 (Aug 25, 2021)

Your pup is beautiful. We recently did a DNA test on our adopted Shelter GSD Moose. We used Wisdom and he came back 60 % German Shepherd , 5 Percent Shiloh Shepherd, 2 percent White Shepherd, 18 percent cattle dog (Blue Heeler) and 15 percent black lab. Its nice that they also test for 27 Genetic Markers for disease/ sensitivity with the test as well. Its great information







.


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

@Kristinplus5 what an adorable pup!!! Thank you for sharing . I think I’m gonna do one of the dna tests as well. It seems like most people are happy with the results on here vs online reviews directly form the company are very mixed


----------



## Irynaaaaa (Sep 7, 2021)

Zion at 13 months decided to start looking like a bicolor shepherd again


----------



## Kristinplus5 (Aug 25, 2021)

Irynaaaaa said:


> @Kristinplus5 what an adorable pup!!! Thank you for sharing . I think I’m gonna do one of the dna tests as well. It seems like most people are happy with the results on here vs online reviews directly form the company are very mixed


We did one on our other rescue and also were surprised but agreed with the results as we can see alot of the traits and they nailed the colors for pups. I like that it also gives you health tests too.


----------



## Kristinplus5 (Aug 25, 2021)

Irynaaaaa said:


> Zion at 13 months decided to start looking like a bicolor shepherd again


He is adorable. Very handsome boy.


----------

